# Lachse in Norwegen 2009



## lutztimmann (7. Juli 2009)

Liebe Lachsangler,
da ich auch in diesem Jahr wieder unseren Familienurlaub in Norwegen plane, bobachte ich interssiert die Statistiken der Lachsfänge in Flüssen und stelle mit Erschrecken fest, daß signifikant weniger Lachse gefangen werden, als in den letzten (bereits nicht so starken) Jahren. Das Frühjahr soll recht kalt gewesen sein, aber z. T. wurden nur 10-20% der Fänge aus den Vorjahren gemeldet. Habt Ihr eine Idee oder Informationen, woran es liegt?
Gruß
Lutz


----------



## bmt_hethske (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lachse in Norwegen 2009*

Naja im Moment ist in den meisten Flüssen auch sehr wenig Wasser. Ich breche übermorgen auch auf nach Norwegen, auch wenn es hauptsächlich auf Forelle und Äsche unterwegs bin, gehts auch mal auf Lachs. Wo soll es denn bei dir hingehen und vor allem wann?


----------



## salmohunter (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lachse in Norwegen 2009*

Hallo lti,
also Deine Aussage mit in diesem Jahr weniger Lachsfängen ist nicht ganz richtig, zB. wurden bisher sowohl an Namsen und der Gaula ca. 13000 kg Lachs gefangen und das in den ersten 4 Wochen nach Saisoneröffnung. Natürlich wird es nun etwas ruhiger das ist, bedingt durch Niedrigwasserphasen, manchmal halt so insgesamt ist das Ergebnis des letzten und auch dieses Jahr aber hervorragend. Zur Zeit hat speziell der Namsen und Nebenflüsse niedrigwasser und es wird weniger gefangen. Das wird sich erfahrungsgemäß erst wieder ändern wenn im Hochland genug Regen fällt.

TL 
Salmohunter


----------



## lutztimmann (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lachse in Norwegen 2009*

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich fahre in den letzten drei Augustwochen, vorwiegend Südnorwegen (Vikedalselva, Mandalselva, Drammenselva und zum Schluß nach Schweden (Lagan oder Ätran). Wie gesagt, auch Familienurlaub. Daher sind auch Flüsse wie Namsen und Gaula außer Reichweite.
Danke und Gruß
Lutz


----------



## antonio (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lachse in Norwegen 2009*

im bjerkreim(das dürfte für dich zutreffen) ist im moment auch nicht viel los wegen niedrigwasser.

antonio


----------



## EHL (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lachse in Norwegen 2009*

Zum Thema Lachs kann ich folgenden Bericht abgeben:
Ich bin zwar ein Spinnangler, aber kein ausgeprägter Lachsangler. Ich fahre jedes Jahr nach norwegen in die region Bindal. Das liegt an der Grenze Nordland zu Nordtröndelag. Dort gibt es einen Straumen der zu Fuß von der Hütte aus in ca. drei minuten zu ereichen ist.Eine Brücke gibt es dort auch. Den Namen lasse ich jetzt bewusst einmal weg. Ihr verzeiht mir das bitte.
So jetzt das wesentliche: Man braucht dort keine Karte oder Lizenz da Salzwasser. Viele Norweger gehen dort angeln. Ich habe dieses Jahr dort drei Lachse gefangen weil ich einfach mal die Augen aufgemacht habe und ausgiebig dort mit der Spinnrute unterwegs war. Ich habe nicht zu träumen gewagt in einem Urlaub drei Lachse zu fangen. Bin heute noch total happy. Zwei habe ich auf Blinker gefangen und einen auf Wobbhler. Blinker waren die norwegischen Möresilda und der wobbler ein ABU Tormentor 40g sinkend. Alle Bisse kahmen gleich nach dem aufteffen des Köders auf die Wasseroberfläche. Glück oder Zufall- ich bin jedenfall`s happy. Die maße waren
75cm/3,2kg     84cm/5,5kg und 90!!!cm/6kg.
Ich versichere euchhier die Wahrheit geschrieben zu haben. Mein norwegischer Freund wollte mir "angelverbot" erteilen, grins. Einer soll nach seinen angabenn ein Farmlachs gewesen sein und zwei Lachse waren wilde.


----------



## EHL (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lachse in Norwegen 2009*

sorry für die schreibfehler, bin heute noch total aufgeregt. oje,oje,oje....


----------

